# Had FNA biopsy yesterday, new here



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everyone  I am new here and hoping to learn from everyone.

I had 2 nodules biopsied yesterday on the right side of my thyroid, they were each about 1 cm. I also have another on the left side (not sure on size but it was not bigger). The ENT had said my left thyroid felt a little "full", so I was surprised that it was the right side that had more nodules. The u/s tech said the the thyroid itself was a little bigger on left.

I had TSH and T4 tested, all I heard was it was "normal". The receptionist (via phone) did not have the numbers. I need to find out the numbers at appt on 5/1, not sure whether to press for full thyroid panel or not.

Family history: My mom had half of her thyroid removed, was told it was size of a large egg. My aunt (her sister) has nodules- she doesnt know size- that have been monitored last couple years.

I had a recent sudden onset of GERD in my throat. Never really had any problem with it before and then- BAM!- it was like a switch flipped and it was constant, horrible 24/7. It seems like there has to be a cause for it, rather than coincidental that "I just happened to get gerd". ENT gave me some sample bottles of a PPI (Dexilant) which has worked wonderfully, though I only have a couple left and will look for something OTC. I also have vocal polyps. No idea if that could be related or not?

Would nodules these size cause swallowing difficulty??Or are they considered "too small" to cause that? I feel like I have to keep swallowing to get things down, though that could also be the GERD possibly?

Assuming the biopsy is negative, what is typically next for these 1 cm nodules? Is there a way to shrink them, do you think they will remove them, or do they normally just leave them?

Thanks so much!  I am so glad to find a community of people with experience.

Dawn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ives6797 said:


> Hello everyone  I am new here and hoping to learn from everyone.
> 
> I had 2 nodules biopsied yesterday on the right side of my thyroid, they were each about 1 cm. I also have another on the left side (not sure on size but it was not bigger). The ENT had said my left thyroid felt a little "full", so I was surprised that it was the right side that had more nodules. The u/s tech said the the thyroid itself was a little bigger on left.
> 
> ...


It may be best to wait and see what the FNA results are. And yes, nodules can infringe upon your vocal cords and also cause swallowing problems.

Others with more experience will be along to comment.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

GERD certainly can be a possibility, but so can enlarged thyroid nodules. I had minor, minor swallowing trouble. Some people on this board have had lots...it's all dependent on the person, the size of the nodule, the placement, etc.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for the welcome/replies.

joplin75, what size were your nodules? I am just trying to get an idea if there is a general idea of "1cm is too small to feel anything" or anything like that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The largest measurement of my primary nodule was 3.2cms. There was a ~2.5 nodule and a 2.3 (I think!) one as well. But, again, I lacked all self awareness and where the nodules are really matters!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yours were way bigger than mine then. Thanks so much for the info


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello 2 all. I'm new here, and I have a thyroid biopsy tomorrow morning (Fri). I keep hearing, and reading where 90-95% of nodules on the Thyroid gland that are biopsied are _benign._ I am really hoping my results come back benign. I didn't even know I had nodules on my Thyroid gland until I guess my family Dr felt my neck and said I have an _asymmetric goiter_, and he ordered an ultrasound, then called me the day after I had the u/s and said I have nodules on my Thyroid gland, and that's when he ordered the biopsy (for tomorrow). I am very nervous about this. Thank you for any advice you share with me.
G Crews


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey gccruiser...it's a bit scary, isn't it? But try not to stress too much about it. The needles they use are teeny tiny -- I got stung by a wasp a couple of days before my FNA and it was much worse! 

It's good you are getting the FNA over and done with...don't forget to update us as soon as you can, ok?


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was very nervous too! The procedure itself was really not bad though. I am hoping to find out my results today. Good luck to you!


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

*Joplin1975*...I'm not worried about the needle. That doesn't bother me. What I'm worried about is the chance that the nodules show up malignant from the biopsy. I read and heard where 90-95% of these nodules are benign, and I'm just asking is this true. I guess I'm looking for _reassurance_. I also read and heard that a TSH (blood work) from the Thyroid gland can be fine, and malignancy can still be found. I would think there would be a problem with the blood work if anything were malignant, but that's not necessarily so I guess?? Thanks again.
G Crews


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are correct on both counts: 1) the vast, vast, vast majority of nodules are benign and a good portion of the population has them with no issues; and 2) many, many posters on this board have had normal bloodwork and had cancer. Mine was near-normal, if you looked at the basic thyroid panel (TSH, free t4 and free t3).

The thing is...if it is cancer, it is VERY slow growing so it takes some time to really impact the gland. Also, the thyroid (and related hormones) are good at compensating for the lost/diseased tissue.

Do you have copy of the u/s report? That should be much more telling -- if the nodules are vascular, solid, hypoechoic, or have calcifications, then things get more suspicious for malignancy.


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> I was very nervous too! The procedure itself was really not bad though. I am hoping to find out my results today. Good luck to you!


Thank you *ives6797*...I hope and pray that your results come back benign. Please share the results with me if you choose to. (private message if need be). Thank you
G Crews


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> You are correct on both counts: 1) the vast, vast, vast majority of nodules are benign and a good portion of the population has them with no issues; and 2) many, many posters on this board have had normal bloodwork and had cancer. Mine was near-normal, if you looked at the basic thyroid panel (TSH, free t4 and free t3).
> 
> The thing is...if it is cancer, it is VERY slow growing so it takes some time to really impact the gland. Also, the thyroid (and related hormones) are good at compensating for the lost/diseased tissue.
> 
> Do you have copy of the u/s report? That should be much more telling -- if the nodules are vascular, solid, hypoechoic, or have calcifications, then things get more suspicious for malignancy.


Thank you *joplin1975*...my dr.'s nurse did not initially go over the u/s results with me when she called. She just said I have nodules on my thyroid gland, and to make the biopsy appt; of which I have done. However, I just called my dr.'s office, and asked that she return my call and actually go over the results with me regarding the u/s. I will certainly listen for the things that could make the nodules suspicious for malignancy as you have listed. It is reassuring to hear you say _the vast majority of nodules are benign._ Even the nurse, at the _facility_ where I made the biopsy appt said 95% of the biopsies come back benign.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gccruiser said:


> Hello 2 all. I'm new here, and I have a thyroid biopsy tomorrow morning (Fri). I keep hearing, and reading where 90-95% of nodules on the Thyroid gland that are biopsied are _benign._ I am really hoping my results come back benign. I didn't even know I had nodules on my Thyroid gland until I guess my family Dr felt my neck and said I have an _asymmetric goiter_, and he ordered an ultrasound, then called me the day after I had the u/s and said I have nodules on my Thyroid gland, and that's when he ordered the biopsy (for tomorrow). I am very nervous about this. Thank you for any advice you share with me.
> G Crews












Welcome and wishing you all the best tomorrow. Glad you are having it done as it pays to be thorough.


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

gccruiser said:


> Thank you *joplin1975*...my dr.'s nurse did not initially go over the u/s results with me when she called. She just said I have nodules on my thyroid gland, and to make the biopsy appt; of which I have done. However, I just called my dr.'s office, and asked that she return my call and actually go over the results with me regarding the u/s. I will certainly listen for the things that could make the nodules suspicious for malignancy as you have listed. It is reassuring to hear you say _the vast majority of nodules are benign._ Even the nurse, at the _facility_ where I made the biopsy appt said 95% of the biopsies come back benign.


*joplin1975*...the nurse just called me from my dr.'s office, and said the nodule on the _left _side is _larger_ than the one on the right and it's _3.2cm's._ She also said it is _solid_, but said she doesn't see in the report where it says anything about _vascular_ and/or _calcifications_. She said just because it says _solid _does not mean it's malignant. She told me to just try and be calm, and she will call me as soon as they get the biopsy report.


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

Andros said:


> Welcome and wishing you all the best tomorrow. Glad you are having it done as it pays to be thorough.


*Andros*...Thank you


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> Hello everyone  I am new here and hoping to learn from everyone.
> 
> I had 2 nodules biopsied yesterday on the right side of my thyroid, they were each about 1 cm. I also have another on the left side (not sure on size but it was not bigger). The ENT had said my left thyroid felt a little "full", so I was surprised that it was the right side that had more nodules. The u/s tech said the the thyroid itself was a little bigger on left.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you. Just has my biopsy yesterday. One nodule on each side. One was 1.3cm, the other was 1.1.

Waiting is the worst. I'm not a patient person...

Hope all turns out well for you!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I wasn't able to find out today. I called at opening this morning, 8:30am and they said the dr hadn't looked at the results yet but they would have her do it and call me back sometime today. I called back in afternoon and they said she had left early for the afternoon and didnt look at them before she left  So now it will be tomorrow instead.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> I wasn't able to find out today. I called at opening this morning, 8:30am and they said the dr hadn't looked at the results yet but they would have her do it and call me back sometime today. I called back in afternoon and they said she had left early for the afternoon and didnt look at them before she left  So now it will be tomorrow instead.


SEE! Exactly that is what I'm talking about. It's like they forget some of us are worried sick, and even just a quick 2 min phone call would ease our minds TREMENDOUSLY!


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

kat92 said:


> SEE! Exactly that is what I'm talking about. It's like they forget some of us are worried sick, and even just a quick 2 min phone call would ease our minds TREMENDOUSLY!


I feel it so _unfair_ to the patient to _not_ get back with the results of any type test performed. They should put themselves in the shoes of the patient and be more compassionate, and get back with the information ASAP. I think I would get a different dr if that happened to me; regardless of the outcome of the results. I work in the medical profession, and I know how important someone wants his/her lab work results, diagnostic results, or anything that was done. That is just so _not right_ to ignore the patient like that.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

makes it even worse over the weekend. Not that, not knowing, is any funner on a weekday.....but flat out knowing you are probably going into the weekend knowing NOTHING. Just makes a person wanna cry. ...

On one hand, I think when the dr. sees a report that is good, they put off calling because well, its good. No urgency. Maybe they don't intentionally do it, but subconsciously they set it aside and move on to other things for a while...(then forget about it altogether)

And on the flip side, if its a bad report/outcome....they may not call right away because I think they wanna be armed with ALL the info they can be when they call, so they can be ready for questions and offer all kinds of answers.

So it's a no win situation I've decided. They call when THEY want to....that's the bottom line.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hang in there, ives. We all appreciate how hard waiting is...


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Still no luck for me. I called today and they said they only had the u/s results, not the pathology report. When I was at the hospital on Monday for the FNA they had told me 48 hours... that brings us to Wed and yet it's Friday and... nada! They said they would call the hosp and try to get it expedited so I could try to find out before the weekend, but... nope!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

any way you can call somewhere tomorrow??

the waiting thing is HORRIBLE!

Keep us posted!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nope, dr is closed for the weekend, so I wait til Monday now  They'd better have them by then! FNA was last Mon so I'm looking at atleast a week. :sad0047:


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Call them at 8am. Don't leave a message for them to call you back. Just tell them you will hold while they get your results. I've done that before. 

You've waited long enough. Time for them to hustle up. They can stop what they're doing for 2 seconds to give you your results.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't. They open at 8:30 Mon morning and I'll be at work with a bunch of kindergarteners. School starts at 8:30.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> Can't. They open at 8:30 Mon morning and I'll be at work with a bunch of kindergarteners. School starts at 8:30.


uggh. I hate waiting. I don't like bad news either, don't get me wrong...but sometimes for me, the waiting and "not knowing" is almost more gut wrenching.

Stay busy and let us know what you find out!hugs1


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know much info, but they called and said "There are no obvious signs of cancer but the dr wants you to come in for follow-up on Wed morning to discuss what she wants to do"

Maybe I am reading into this too much, but seems like there is still a chance, but not an OBVIOUS one?? What does that mean?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of FNAs come back as "suspicious but not definitive" -- that may be what is going on OR she may just want to go over her monitoring plan.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> I don't know much info, but they called and said "There are no obvious signs of cancer but the dr wants you to come in for follow-up on Wed morning to discuss what she wants to do"
> 
> Maybe I am reading into this too much, but seems like there is still a chance, but not an OBVIOUS one?? What does that mean?


Well one good sign already is that the nurse called... Not the dr. Usually of its really bad the dr him/herself actually calls.

Your "diagnosis" so far sounds like mine! Not definitely cancer... But they keep you in enough doubt that you don't really know for sure.

Wednesday you will have answers. That's good!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

joplin, Yep, those were my thoughts as well... so curious to know if it was benign and I'm just reading into it (just follow up about monitoring in future), or if there is any chance still.

kat, I thought of you! I actually told my hubby about your results as an example of what the dr may possibly have meant.

The results could definitely have been worse. I just don't know yet if they also could've been better or not.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> joplin, Yep, those were my thoughts as well... so curious to know if it was benign and I'm just reading into it (just follow up about monitoring in future), or if there is any chance still.
> 
> kat, I thought of you! I actually told my hubby about your results as an example of what the dr may possibly have meant.
> 
> The results could definitely have been worse. I just don't know yet if they also could've been better or not.


 I've been watching most the day waiting for you to update. In both our cases, I guess the one thing we can be thankful for (so far) is that they didn't just call us up and flat out say "hey guess what, you have cancer". For me at least, it's still a possibility. For you though, you may walk in there and your doctor will say "everything looks great, all benign but here's when I want you to come in next, ...do you have any questions"?? My doctor had actually been the one to call me. I think mostly because I'd already irritated his nurse so he just took care of things. Mean MEAN lady she was. :evilgrin0036:

Now I will be waiting and watching for Wednesday!! Keep us updated! hugs1


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've called them multiple times since Thursday  The lady I talked to the most was very nice and understanding. I talked to a different one a couple times today that wasn't so great. I'll be sure to update Wed after my appt


----------

